# Which Commercial Mouse Food Is Best?



## tillyandapril

Hi, It's been so long since I've been on here. I have pet rats too as well as mice, I now only have three mice left. 
I was feeding the mice Kaytee Forti-Diet, but then read about how awful that was for animals as far as ingredients and nutrition goes, and then since I had rats I started feeding the mice Oxbow Regal Rat too. The mice seem fine, theyre actually all really old but still in perfect health (just a little tubby). Is Regal Rat nutritionally balanced for them? If not, what's a good commercial mix I can buy? I have a Petsmart, Walmart, and Tractor Supply in my area. I also know a local reptile shop that sells Mazuri Rat and Mouse blocks. What's best?


----------



## HemlockStud

There are a couple good brands out there, a fortified pellet being best since the mice cant pick and choose what to eat. The three I would recommend would be:

1) Harlan Teklad - bought online in formulas 2014, 2016, 2018, or 8604 depending on protein requirements of your mice
2) Mazuri - Tractor Supply should be able to get this I believe or some pet stores
3) Oxbow Mouse and Young Rat pellets -can be found at petsmart


----------



## tillyandapril

Which is better for just three mice? Oxbow, or Mazuri? There is a local reptile shop that sells Mazuri in small quantities.


----------



## mich

I like "Living World" products costly but well worth it. As far as I know the "Kaytee" brand products will be available to buy in Australia quite soon,(cant wait), "Vitakraft" is a great brand too. 
Not a big fan of "Oxbow", my mice will eat it but not overly keen.


----------

